# All In One Factory



## torres9 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey Guys/Girls,

Wondering if you could point me in the direction of a t-shirt factory that manufacturers everything for you, such as the tees, sweatshirts, printing, tags, hang tags, polybags etc. (i know this will mean a high minimum order)

I know there are printing services who do this, but for quite a high cost, so I wanted to know if anyone knows where Topman, River Island etc. outsource to?

Thankss!


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

They might outsource to multiple companies. Someone with more experience in the industry may know the answer to that.

Even if you did find someone who does all of the above, you may or may not be satisfied with the quality of everything they carry.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

torres9 said:


> Hey Guys/Girls,
> 
> Wondering if you could point me in the direction of a t-shirt factory that manufacturers everything for you, such as the tees, sweatshirts, printing, tags, hang tags, polybags etc. (i know this will mean a high minimum order)
> 
> ...


I think it is better to work with a garment factory to get 1 stop service, outsource or find local depending on your actual needs, we call that OEM orders that buyers provide their designs and specifications, manufacturers produce everything they need.
-bill


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Many screen printers do exactly what you're asking. Some are Fulfillment companies and others just offer this for customers that ask for it.


----------



## noahapparel (May 1, 2012)

I'm confused on if you want completely custom shirts or you just want the printer to be able to provide shirts... If you want to pick out the blanks and then have the printing process and all the extras done on, my company can do this. We are a full service print shop, Legacy Merch. If you want to chat, my email is dylan[USER=29857]@legacy[/USER]merch.com


----------

